# the nice roads



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

is the the highway 176 you were talking about the other day?
i was just looking at map quest and several freeways came out around the lompoc area:dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *is the the highway 176 you were talking about the other day?
> i was just looking at map quest and several freeways came out around the lompoc area:dunno: *


The next time that you are in, bring a map into my office;
actually I have one in my desk.

I'll show you where to d-r-i-v-e...

))


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: the nice roads*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> The next time that you are in, bring a map into my office;
> actually I have one in my desk.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

If you want to know good driving roads:

California Motorcycle Roads

I found that web page through 31st330i's web page. I've independently discovered quite a few of the roads listed, and the descriptions are dead on.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: the nice roads*



bls said:


> *If you want to know good driving roads:
> 
> California Motorcycle Roads
> 
> I found that web page through 31st330i's web page. I've independently discovered quite a few of the roads listed, and the descriptions are dead on. *


awesome! thanks~


----------

